# المعماريون (اهلا بالمهندسين الصناعيين)وهل يسحبون المهندسون الصناعيون البساط من تحتنا



## معماريون (10 مارس 2006)

المهندسون الصناعيون يحركون مبانينا في الشوارع​ 

http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=355&stc=1​ 
[url="http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=353&stc=1"]http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=353&stc=1[/url]​[url="http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=354&stc=1"]http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=354&stc=1[/url]​[url="http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=355&stc=1"]http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=355&stc=1[/url]​[url="http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=356&stc=1"]http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=356&stc=1[/url]​[url="http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=348&stc=1"]http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=348&stc=1[/url]​[url="http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=350&stc=1"]http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=350&stc=1[/url]​[url="http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=351&stc=1"]http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=351&stc=1​ 


معماريون[/url]​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 مارس 2006)

*اهلا و سهلا*



روعة يا معماريون
لكن في اي بلد؟
و من المصمم؟

اهلا و سهلا فيك بالهندسة الصناعية:77: 

و اكيد ما منسحب البساط من تحتكم​


----------



## معماريون (13 مارس 2006)

اختنا h_ie لا اعلم عن المصم والبلد
والله مسكن متنقل مفيد لذوي الاعمال الكثيره وفي مواقع عديده والوقت لديه
ثمين استغلال للوقت ومتطلباتك في موقع عملك من مكتبه وغرفه نوم ومطبخ 
وحده سكنيه لها فوائد اخرى يمكن اجهلها لذا افيدونا

وشكرا​


----------

